# andare insieme



## zipp404

Per piacere, Cerco pareri. Come parafrasereste quel '*andare insieme*' nel contesto citato_?_

"Grazie", *lei* disse quando lui le ebbe dato la sigaretta accesa, "comincio a *andare un po' insieme*, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio".
"Io no", *lui* disse.
"E va bene, *lei *disse, ma non si arrabbi *se non vado ancora più insieme*, gliel'ho detto che mi piaciono gli uomini che si arrabbiano subito come i galletti"

_Grazie!_


----------



## o-nami

Sono molto in dubbio, zipp... Il verbo "quagliare"?


----------



## zipp404

Avrà questa accezione ? [dal Grzanti] _andare insieme_, (_fig. fam_.) andare a male; anche, venire a trovarsi in uno stato di confusione, perdere la lucidità: _il latte è andato insieme_; _gli è andato insieme il cervello_


----------



## o-nami

Sì, probabilmente l'accezione è proprio questa che dice il Garzanti. Anche se mi confonde la seconda frase che dice la donna: lì "andare a male" o "confondersi" non mi pare che ci stiano come significati...


----------



## zipp404

Sì. Hai ragione.

quagliare_:_ _venire a una conclusione, a un risultato positivo._

A giudicare dal contesto, pare che quel 'andare più insieme' esprima l'idea di _'sentirsi più coinvolta_' dato che la ragazza intende sedurre il dottore e si aspetta che questi cada nella trappola.


----------



## o-nami

Dal Devoto-Oli:
quagliare: "avere un esito positivo" (spec. in frasi negative): _l'affare non quaglia_

Però nella lingua parlata, almeno dove vivo io, a volte puoi sentire "allora, com'è andata con la tipa? *Quagliate*?", cioè andate d'accordo, ci potrà essere una storia fra voi?
Però il dubbio rimane, perché nella prima frase di lei l'accezione del Garzanti è perfetta, mentre "quagliare" potrebbe andare bene nella seconda, ma è un controsenso e non ci starebbe in italiano. Forse lei cerca una scusa, un modo di non essere poi troppo esplicita, per dire a lui che (sessualmente parlando) quella sera si arriverà fino a dove vuole lei??


----------



## zipp404

Grazie.  È più chiaro.


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque _andare insieme_ in questo senso io non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## o-nami

Se per questo nemmeno io... Infatti, a dire il vero, più rileggo questo thread più mi saltano fuori dei dubbi...


----------



## laurentius87

Ma che testo è peraltro, zipp?


----------



## zipp404

La frase è tratta da _Tradittori di tutti_ di Scerbanenco. Nella scena in questione, una malvivente cerca di tendere una trappola a un confidente della polizia. Credo que il senso dell'espressione si possa parafrasare con le frasi evidenziati in blu:

"Grazie" —lei disse quando lui le ebbe dato la sigaretta accesa — "comincio a *andare un po' insieme*, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio". *-->* *comincio ad avere l'impressione che noi due quagliamo e che Lei stia per cadere nella trappola che Le ho teso. *

"*Io no*"— lui disse.

"E va bene *—* lei disse, ma non si arrabbi *se non vado ancora più insieme*, gliel'ho detto che mi piaciono gli uomini che si arrabbiano subito come i galletti.

---> *ma non si arrabbi se non insisto ancora di più per sedurLa, se non La spingo ancora di più perché venga a letto con me [e nel farlo comprometta la sua reputazione].*

.


----------



## o-nami

zipp404 said:


> *comincio a avere l'impressione che noi due quagliamo, che Lei stia per cadere nella trappola che Le ho tendita tesa. *


----------



## Trentaduesima

zipp404 said:


> ---> *ma non si arrabbi se non insisto ancora di più per sed*d*urLa, se non La spingo ancora di più perché *vada *venga a letto con me [e nel farlo comprometta la sua reputazione].*
> 
> .



Comunque complimenti per la tua conoscenza dell' italiano.


----------



## o-nami

Trentaduesima said:


> Comunque complimenti per la tua conoscenza dell' italiano.


----------



## Blackman

Onestamente non so se l'avrei capito neppure io che sono madrelingua...
Comunque anche a me sembra l'unico significato possibile, magari leggermente piegato dall'autore alle sue esigenze.


----------



## Askthedust

Posso dire che "quagliamo" è un termine brutto? Io losostituirei con :

*comincio ad avere l'impressione che noi due flirtiamo e che Lei stia per cadere nella trappola che Le ho teso. *

La virgola va tolta e messa la congiunzione "e". E alla fine va "teso" e non "tesa".

Spero di esser stato di aiuto


----------



## o-nami

Askthedust said:


> Posso dire che "quagliamo" è un termine brutto? Io losostituirei con :
> 
> *comincio ad avere l'impressione che noi due flirtiamo e che Lei stia per cadere nella trappola che Le ho teso. *
> 
> La virgola va tolta e messa la congiunzione "e". E alla fine va "teso" e non "tesa".
> 
> Spero di esser stato di aiuto



Sì quagliamo non è il massimo ma, come ho detto più sopra, non è stato facile nemmeno capire il senso del dialogo da italiano... Figuriamoci parafrasarlo. Flirtiamo a me piace poco perché è un po' un inglesismo, però ogni parafrasi è solo questione di gusti...
Così come anche *tesa*. Può esserci utile questo thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=286378
Direi che i nostri colleghi ne hanno lungamente dibattuto...


----------



## Askthedust

Concordo sulla questione di gusto 

Su "teso" son convinto che la stragrande maggioranza concorda:

Le ho teso una trappola
La trappola è stata tesa

O no?


----------



## o-nami

Sì, diciamo che ho sicuramente sbagliato a correggere Zipp. Su questo non ci piove. Scusa Zipp! Però direi che la grammatica lascia la scelta delle due forme. E direi che la stragrande maggioranza propende dalla parte che dici tu. Ma qui stiamo andando OT...


----------



## marco.cur

"comincio a andare un po' insieme, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio".
inizio a combinarci qualcosa, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio


----------



## zipp404

> *ma non si arrabbi se non insisto ancora di più per sed*d*urLa, se non La spingo ancora di più perché *vada *venga a letto con me [e nel farlo comprometta la sua reputazione].*
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Ciao, marco.cur. Scusa, non capisco in che senso intendi quel 'combinarci'? Me lo potresti spiegare? Lo intendi nel senso di _armonizzzarsi_, _mettersi d'accordo_?
Click to expand...


----------



## marco.cur

*C*ombinare qualcosa con qualcuno, in certe situazioni, vuol dire concludere un tentativo per andarci a letto (non per dormire).


----------



## zipp404

....inizio a combinar*ci* qualcosa, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio.

E la particella '*ci*', a chi / a che cosa si riferisce?  A 'Lei"  --> con Lei?


----------



## marco.cur

Sarebbe come dire: comincio a farci qualcosa, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio.

Il "ci" si riferisce a Lei, come hai detto.


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo. Perfetto. Si capisce ovviamente che il confidente non vuole andare a letto con lei, e che l'intenzione di sedurre _*non*_ è reciproca.

_Per ricominciare:_

"Grazie" —lei disse quando lui le ebbe dato la sigaretta accesa — "comincio a *andare un po' insieme*, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio". 

*--> inizio a combinarci qualcosa, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio.*

"*Io no*"— lui disse."E va bene *—* lei disse, ma non si arrabbi *se non vado ancora più insieme*, gliel'ho detto che mi piaciono gli uomini che si arrabbiano subito come i galletti.

---> *ma non si arrabbi se non insisto ancora di più per seddurLa, se non La spingo ancora di più perché venga a letto con me [e nel farlo comprometta la sua reputazione].*

*.*


----------



## zipp404

Credo di aver sbagliato riguardo all'interpretazione del significato di 'andare insieme'.

Dal Garzanti: _andare insieme_, (fig. fam.) andare a male; anche, *venire a trovarsi in uno stato di confusione, perdere la lucidità*: _il latte è andato insieme_; _*gli è andato insieme il cervello.*_

Quindi la parafrasi corretta sembra essere questa:

"comincio a *andare un po' insieme*, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio". *-->* comincio a _*perdere la lucidità, l'autocontrollo*_ qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio.

*La stessa locuzione riappare in altri contesti del romanzo.  Parla la ragazza [*cioè in qualità di _personaggio_*].*  Alla fine commenta _la voce chi narra_*.*

*1.*  "io avevo già fatto diversi sbagli, a furia di stare tutto il giorno lì, dietro la cassa, in macelleria, vengono molti uomini a fare la spesa, non si direbbe, ogni tanto c'erano dei commessi proprio belli, io non so resistere, se insistono *la testa mi va insieme*, ma lui [il mio fidanzato] li manda via, sempre però dopo che io ho fatto l'uovo".

*2.* ...una sera [il mio fidanzato] è venuto a prendermi alla macelleria con Silvano, ha detto che era un suo amico e siamo stati a cena fuori, e lui aveva un po' troppo l'aria del macellaio a confronto con Silvano che è così signore, *e io sono andata insieme subito, la testa insieme avevo*". [_Commenta l'autore_:] Bene, non faceva molta differenza, sembrava *che andasse insieme subito anche per gli altri*.


*1.* ... io non so resistere, se insistono *la testa mi va insieme --> *... io non so resistere, se insistono* perdo la testa.*

*2.* ... Silvano che è così signore e io *sono andata insieme subito** -->* *e io ne fui immediatamente attratta ...*

Che ne dite?

.


----------



## Blackman

Fammi capire, 1 e 2 li ha scritti Scerba?
In questo caso potrebbe avere il significato di impazzire ( come la maionese ).
Uff, non ci avevo mai pensato, ma i concetti di cagliare, quagliare e impazzire, e quindi andare insieme, sono simili in ambito alimentare. Ma, mentre quagliare e cagliare indicano una aggregazione dei componenti, una reazione positiva, impazzire, usato solo per la maionese, pur mantenendo il concetto di reazione, cambiamento, ha un'accezione negativa.


----------



## Anaiss

zipp404 said:
			
		

> "comincio a *andare un po' insieme*, qui, con un bel tronco come Lei, al buio". *-->* comincio a _*perdere  la lucidità, l'autocontrollo*_ qui, con  un bel tronco come Lei, al buio.


Darei la tua stessa interpretazione. 
L'uso di "andare insieme" in questa accezione però non mi sembra così comune, almeno nella mia esperienza, userei altre espressioni; ma è una scelta dell'autore... eek



			
				 Blackman said:
			
		

> Fammi capire, 1 e 2 li ha scritti Scerba?
> In questo caso potrebbe avere il significato di *impazzire ( come la  maionese ).*
> Uff, non ci avevo mai pensato, ma i concetti di cagliare, quagliare e  impazzire, e quindi andare insieme, sono simili in ambito alimentare.  Ma, mentre quagliare e cagliare indicano una aggregazione dei  componenti, una reazione positiva, impazzire, usato solo per la  maionese, pur mantenendo il concetto di reazione, cambiamento, *ha  un'accezione negativa*.


 Complimenti per l'analogia, la trovo _calzante_!


----------



## laurentius87

Allora sicuramente vuol dire _andare in confusione_/_perdere la testa_

Va però detto che è una locuzione molto rara secondo me, non solo non l'ho mai sentita ma non è attestata né dal Treccani né dal Sansoni.


----------



## zipp404

Eccellente.


----------



## phiona

Curioso che questa espressione abbia suscitato tutti questi commenti, qui a Milano è molto usata nell'accezione di *venire a trovarsi in uno stato di confusione, perdere la lucidità*, non necessariamente riferita all'ambito sntimentale/sessuale. 
Per esempio è normale dire (non scrivere):
Il mio capo mia ha mandato tre e-mail, due contratti da rivedere, una riunione da indire entro domani e sono andata insieme. Per questo non ti ho mandato l'offerta.
Invece nel senso citato da zipp è altrettanto comune dire:
XY mi piace proprio, quando lo vedo mi manda insieme, non riesco quasi a salutarlo.


----------



## Anaiss

Ecco spiegato l'arcano!
Scerbanenco era milanese "di adozione" mi sembra...


----------



## Blackman

Impazzire, quindi?


----------



## laurentius87

phiona said:


> Curioso che questa espressione abbia suscitato tutti questi commenti, qui a Milano è molto usata nell'accezione di *venire a trovarsi in uno stato di confusione, perdere la lucidità*, non necessariamente riferita all'ambito sntimentale/sessuale.
> Per esempio è normale dire (non scrivere):
> Il mio capo mia ha mandato tre e-mail, due contratti da rivedere, una riunione da indire entro domani e sono andata insieme. Per questo non ti ho mandato l'offerta.
> Invece nel senso citato da zipp è altrettanto comune dire:
> XY mi piace proprio, quando lo vedo mi manda insieme, non riesco quasi a salutarlo.



Mai sentito, dev'essere una cosa tipica di lì.


----------



## phiona

Andare in confusione, più che impazzire.


----------



## Necsus

Non avevo mai sentito quest'espressione, ma da quello che leggo nella discussione, più che di _impazzire_ sembrerebbe l'equivalente del già colloquiale _'andare nel pallone'_. 
Che però mal si adatterebbe al brano citato...


----------

